# laddering curved stairs



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I have set up ladders and walk boards in plenty of stairwells over the years. Looked at a job recently and I had to scratch my head on how to ladder the curved stairs. 
This is not a spiral stairs but a stair that curves 180 degrees. The wall is curved and the stair treads are all tapered to form the curve. No landing half way up the stairs. 
I would need to reach the top of the wall to cut in against the ceiling. 
On curved stairs in the past I have managed to fit an extension ladder between the upper and lower handrails and get where I needed. On this stairs the upper handrail is directly over the lower handrails / ballasters so no way to get an extention ladder between them. 
Not sure one of those Little Giant ladders woul be of much help due to the tapered / angled treads. 
Sorry no pictures. Any thoughts, I'm at a loss on this one. 
Martin.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

What about a pivot tool?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The answer doesn't always come from a store.

Grab some lumber scraps and build a custom landing for your ladder. :thumbsup:


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

What tin said, you could probably trade a carpenter if you don't want to build it, we hate painting.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

terribly bad on visualizing predicament, but a ladder leveler for one of the legs won't work?Treads just too small?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

If there is a will, there is always a way you just have to get created sometimes and make it work. Like Tin said build a temp landing for the ladder or have a carpenter do it for you if there is one on the job... just make sure the legs will be secured and safe.


----------



## artiospainting (Mar 16, 2011)

build something take pictures show it off how your the man that can git there Ive don many odd job like that never thought of using them to promote my ingenuity on getting to a odd place


----------

